# how are stirrup irons measured?



## daydreamer (24 August 2011)

Hi,

a daft question I know but i need to buy some new stirrup irons and i am not sure how they are measured! Do they measure the internal width (where your foot rests) as it were or the total width of the very bottom of the irons? I have fairly wide size 5 1/2 feet if anyone has any suggestions about the correct size. I want to buy some secondhand off the internet as I am skint rather than go to a tack shop!

thanks


----------



## ThePony (24 August 2011)

Inside width - 4 1/2 is pretty average. If you measure across the base of your boot then add 1/2 inch each size then you should come out with the size you'll want. If in doubt go larger rather than smaller.


----------



## maresmaid (24 August 2011)

I recently discovered that you need to take into account the depth of the stirrup as well as the width. I have a 4 1/2" wide pair that catch on the upper part of my foot jamming it in the stirrup. I found a new 4 1/2" pair that is deeper and my foot doesn't stick in them at all - I would recommend you wear your boots when you buy the stirrups and make sure your foot goes in and out freely.


----------



## daydreamer (24 August 2011)

ok,

thanks


----------



## flyingfeet (24 August 2011)

Internal width, but do not take account of rubber on flexi stirrups, so they can come up small

In the UK 4.75" is considered adult size, whereas in Europe they tend to be 12cm = 5"


----------



## Bangagin (24 August 2011)

If I'm buying online I tend to go to local tack shop first and see what brand/size fits me best and then buy it online. 

Cheeky I know, but their prices are sooooo expensive compared to the value you can get online!


----------



## alainax (18 February 2014)

Necro bumping this thread, to see if any one could add to it  

I need some new stirrups. My current ones are flexi. Between the rubber to rubber- so exactly the size your foot can sit in is 4.5". However, if the rubber of the flexi wasnt there, then they would be 5". Full with of the stirrup is 6". 

I am looking to get the sprengers, so kinda expensive and none of the local tack shops have them for me to test! and I dont want to buy them in the wrong size! So what do you think? 5"? 

Thanks.


----------

